# TB Spacer or Direct Port Injection?



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

For a 1.8T DBW
Specifically the A4. 
In my head with the spacer, I think water / meth is not being equally distributed into the intake runners/combustion chambers. 
Wouldn't 4 port injection on the top of the runners and for extra cooling effect one post ic?
Overkill?


----------

